# Famil Fun Day & Dog Show - 26th May - Merseyside



## Boxer Rescue Liverpool (Nov 3, 2011)

Boxer Rescue Liverpool Family Fun Day and Dog Show - 26th May 2013
National Wildflower Centre - Liverpool
From 11am


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't wait for this, i missed it last year.
I even booked the weekend off so i can come, going to bring my little monster with me 

Looking forward to seeing all the Boxers.


----------

